# [risolto] Una domandina su postfix "posta inviata"

## GuN_jAcK

Ragazzi, per l'ennesima volta vi assillo con postfix  :Razz: 

Questa volta non ho nessuno problema  :Razz:  ma vorrei chiedervi come potrei riuscire a far si che tutta la posta inviata me la salvi nella cartella "posta inviata". Si può fare come cosa?

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

non ho capito:

vuoi forse che postfix salvi in una determinata locazione

tutte le email che ha ricevuto per la spedizione ?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> non ho capito:
> 
> vuoi forse che postfix salvi in una determinata locazione
> 
> tutte le email che ha ricevuto per la spedizione ?

 

esatto! deve farmi un copia di quello che manda  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

man postfix

no, scherzo... premetto che vado un po' a fantasia per risponderti, ma non credo sia possibile.

se guardi la struttura di postfix (http://www.postfix.org/OVERVIEW.html) vedi come ogni operazione sia assegnata ad un processo separato... ma il guaio è che non è possibile intervenire sul funzionamento di ognuno di questi.

a naso direi che per fare quello che vuoi tu bisognerebbe intervenire sul gestore delle code, ma non è una modifica fattibile tramite main.cf o master.cf, secondo me.

e poi c'è da considerare un altro aspetto. se lo fai sul tuo pc di casa sono fatti tuoi e fai quello che vuoi. se invece passa di lì anche una sola e-mail non tua (anche l'amico che ti scrocca la connessione un attimo) e fai una cosa del genere preparati a trovare una schiera di avvocati inferociti ed assetati di sangue sulla porta di casa.

non per essere stronzo, ma io lo farei

----------

## drakkan

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, per l'ennesima volta vi assillo con postfix 
> 
> Questa volta non ho nessuno problema  ma vorrei chiedervi come potrei riuscire a far si che tutta la posta inviata me la salvi nella cartella "posta inviata". Si può fare come cosa?
> 
> Grazie 

 

dai uno sguardo alla direttiva 

```

always_bcc

```

credo faccia quello che vuoi,

occhio alla privacy  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> dai uno sguardo alla direttiva 
> 
> ```
> 
> always_bcc
> ...

 

e attenzione ai loop infiniti

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> man postfix
> 
> no, scherzo... premetto che vado un po' a fantasia per risponderti, ma non credo sia possibile.
> 
> se guardi la struttura di postfix (http://www.postfix.org/OVERVIEW.html) vedi come ogni operazione sia assegnata ad un processo separato... ma il guaio è che non è possibile intervenire sul funzionamento di ognuno di questi.
> ...

 

oddio mo non mi fate dormiere la notte asdadasdasd  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

no, io devo essere sincero ho cercato nel man ma non ho torvato nulla.. tranne una soluzione con Mutt, ma onestamente installare un'altro prog mi scocciava un po ecco tutto  :Razz: 

per quanto riguarda la privacy non c'è da temere, perchè l'email è unica per tutti (sarebbe quella dell'azienda) e tutti rispondono ai clienti, la copia della posta inviata serve solo nel caso il cliente si rivolga di nuovo per chiedere altre informazioni almeno si sà "dove si è rimasti". 

Cmq non credo che i dipendenti si mettano a fare causa uno contro l'altro per aver letto la risposta ad un cliente per una manciata di pentole dasdasaddsd  :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  anche perchè loro mi ci stanno assillando io sono un poveraccio che mi hanno preso di mira per fargli questi lavoretti sulla rete -_-'

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *drakkan wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   Ragazzi, per l'ennesima volta vi assillo con postfix 
> 
> Questa volta non ho nessuno problema  ma vorrei chiedervi come potrei riuscire a far si che tutta la posta inviata me la salvi nella cartella "posta inviata". Si può fare come cosa?
> 
> Grazie  
> ...

 

gli darò subito un'occhiata.. grazie tante  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *drakkan wrote:*   credo faccia quello che vuoi, 
> 
> gli darò subito un'occhiata.. grazie tante 

 

non credo funzioni. come ti ha detto X-Drum entreresti in un loop infinito, a meno che tu non faccia la consegna su un account esterno alla tua macchina (non gestito dal tuo stesso server di posta), ma così facendo finiresti col fare una cosa diversa da quella che volevi

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*    *drakkan wrote:*   credo faccia quello che vuoi, 
> 
> gli darò subito un'occhiata.. grazie tante  
> 
> non credo funzioni. come ti ha detto X-Drum entreresti in un loop infinito, a meno che tu non faccia la consegna su un account esterno alla tua macchina (non gestito dal tuo stesso server di posta), ma così facendo finiresti col fare una cosa diversa da quella che volevi

 

mmm... effetivamente... 

cmq ho risolto in altra maniera.. su thunderbird ho messo che quando invia una qualsiasi email salva una copia in una cartella imap.. ho fatto una mezza porcata ma per adesso può andare...  :Rolling Eyes:   magari se qualcuno conosce la risposta a questa domanda da 1 milione di dollari la posti  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

```
always_bcc (default: empty)

    Optional address that receives a "blind carbon copy" of each message that is received by the Postfix mail system.

    Note: if mail to the BCC address bounces it will be returned to the sender.

    Note: automatic BCC recipients are produced only for new mail. To avoid mailer loops, automatic BCC recipients are not generated for mail that Postfix forwards internally, nor for mail that Postfix generates itself.

```

giusto per chiudere il quadro.

ciao

----------

